
Spotify – now playing information and playback control - davicorreiajr
It always bothered that Spotify doesn&#x27;t have an icon on menu bar; so I decided to create one. With &quot;Spotify - now playing&quot; you can, easily from the menu bar, see information about the current track, control the playback (previous track, pause&#x2F;play, next track) and add the current track to your library or playlist.
The code and app to download it&#x27;s here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;davicorreiajr&#x2F;spotify-now-playing.<p>In any case of bug, of suggestion, please open an issue in the github repo!<p>Hope you enjoy it!
======
davicorreiajr
[https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-
playing](https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-playing)

------
Rjevski
Electron. :(

~~~
drannex
Electron isn't bad all the time, just when it's overblown in its usage which
is in most cases. Doesn't seem like that's the case here.

